# xawtv with radeon 9600 on mandrake 9.2.. help!!



## kosmo (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm a noob and really don't know where to look anymore.

Since a few days I have an 3Dconnect ATI Radeon 9600 pro and after installing de linux ati drivers my X does work. Everything works fine at first sight, xawtv in small mode works fine and even the game enemy territory does work. However when I put xawtv on full screen he gives up on me.

Xawtv says while starting up in an terminal that dga mode is not supported bij the X server, so I initialised dga and started the x again. When opening xawtv my monitor turned off and logging out or go to init 3 does not help to get my monitor on again..... only a reboot..... By the way I had tried several XF86 configs and nothing worked, the game does work whatever I do with the X server .....??!!

So here are some details about my machine and configuration and maybe someone knows what to do.

*hardware*
PIII 800
512 MB RAM
3Dconnect ATI Radeon 9600

*fglrxinfo*
display: :0.0 screen: 0
OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9600 Pentium III (SSE)
OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2.8)

*xawtv -hwscan*
This is xawtv-3.90, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.22-6mdk)
looking for available devices
port 67-67
type : Xvideo, image scaler
name : ATI Radeon Video Overlay

/dev/v4l/video0: OK [ -device /dev/v4l/video0 ]
type : v4l
name : BT878(Terratec TerraTValue Ve)
flags: overlay capture tuner

*dmesg*
The message would be to big so you can view my dmesg over here:
kpsws.com/dmesg


*XF86config*
The message would be to big so you can view my XF86Config over here:
kpsws.com/XF86Config-4

I tried with and without dga like explained above....

*XAWTV output*
This is xawtv-3.90, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.22-6mdk)
WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.
WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual
configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")
Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct
ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=1): Invalid argument
ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=0): Invalid argument
ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=1): Invalid argument
ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=0): Invalid argument
[[email protected] root]# xawtv
xawtv xawtv-remote
[[email protected] root]# xawtv
This is xawtv-3.90, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.22-6mdk)
WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.
WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual
configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")
Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct
X Error of failed request: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
Major opcode of failed request: 140 (XVideo)
Minor opcode of failed request: 19 ()
Serial number of failed request: 451
Current serial number in output stream: 451
[[email protected] root]# xawtv
This is xawtv-3.90, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.22-6mdk)
WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.
WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual
configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")
Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

Does someone have any idea??

kind regards robbert


----------

